
Ask HN: Who are your top essay writers of 2019? - trulykp
Hi all, I&#x27;m building a site which will feature some of the best long-form content writers (think essayists, newsletter writers, bloggers etc) online in 2019. Feel free to drop in your recommendations and suggestions. Thank you!
======
Ruth_K
I don`t have specific favorite writers, but I have favorite sites:
[https://ivypanda.com/](https://ivypanda.com/)
[https://thecorrespondent.com/](https://thecorrespondent.com/)

------
vijoh
farnamstreet blog waitbutwhy blog thecorrespondent.com paul ford maria popova

are some that come to mind

